# Saving Images with Ease



## Xekes (Oct 9, 2017)

Just a Tip Advise for someone collecting references


Divide a category you want. EX(New Window with Car Images/New Window Truck Images)
Put different categories in separate windows
Open image in new tab as many pictures as you like for that window.
After finished select the tab with the image
Hover over the tab with mouse
Press CTRL S
Create new folder for specific image category
Press Enter
Then press CTRL U to close the window.
And Repeat Again. And So on till it's done.

PS: If you get images named the same (EX: "Save as Untitled"[freakin hate it])
PS2: Can't remember how to enable the setting that allows it to rename doubles or same file images. But I think it shws up as an option when you're downloading or something.
PS3: This is all done with Google Chrome.

ENJOY YOUR DOWNLOADS!!


----------



## Xekes (Oct 9, 2017)

My mistakes I meant CTRL W  Got it


----------

